# help with lambo



## Ship shine (Jan 13, 2012)

my mate as just got a 12 plate lamborghini aventador, she as asked to keep it clean and waxed, witch im very good at, :detailer: but how the hell do i get round the glass hood with the vents in, i don't wont to get the eng wet,, is ther a way you can cover it up,, thanks pk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

"she" has got an aventador? Dude this thread goes no further without pictures! The only way it gets any better is if she delivers me a curry in it :thumb:


----------



## dodd87 (May 22, 2011)

Second that, but I'd prefer a Chinese if she can do it. Oh and a 4 pack of beer ... Pictures please!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Pictures or it didnt happen!!!


----------



## Ship shine (Jan 13, 2012)

ok im on it lol


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Would she marry me? haha


----------



## Ship shine (Jan 13, 2012)

this is the one iv got as it come off the truck last friday


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I am in love...

Pic of your mate too?


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Car looks gorgeous! 

But that plate position looks nasty!


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

fooooook... shes a lucky girl


----------



## Ship shine (Jan 13, 2012)

lol she's not a looker and is the most down to earth millionair you will meet mate, hart of gold


----------



## Ship shine (Jan 13, 2012)

and worked so hard to get there


----------



## RickyH (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice what she do for a living? marry a footballer?


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes please


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Got in to the pre view last year at goodwood and believe you me it is a massive car and we sat in it and to some pictures amazing looking car


----------



## Ship shine (Jan 13, 2012)

J1ODY A said:


> I am in love...
> 
> Pic of your mate too?


yer i don't like the way the plate sits


----------



## lesdon499 (Oct 30, 2011)

Omg! :d


----------



## Ship shine (Jan 13, 2012)

RickyH said:


> Nice what she do for a living? marry a footballer?


she started a employment agentcy from her house a long time ago and has billet on it a worked so hard and now she is haveing fun


----------



## Ship shine (Jan 13, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Got in to the pre view last year at goodwood and believe you me it is a massive car and we sat in it and to some pictures amazing looking car


mate when i got up the drive and saw it i wet my self so awesome and the sound when it hits 6000rpm WOW


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

Have a look around the showroom and studio and look at previous works to lambos is my advice! 

Nice car to :thumb: any more pictures?


----------



## Ship shine (Jan 13, 2012)

so back to the post, how do i get round the glass hood at the back guys one of you must have done a murcielago, ??????


----------



## Ship shine (Jan 13, 2012)

mattthomas said:


> Have a look around the showroom and studio and look at previous works to lambos is my advice!
> 
> Nice car to :thumb: any more pictures?


good ider mate i will go see the one in reading this weekend :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Only worked on one, different model, I just had it running when I did the wet work and kept the jet wash at home


----------



## Ship shine (Jan 13, 2012)

thats wot im thinking mate, no moor pics yet i will get lot after i clean it


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

ONR would be a good bet. Nice motor! Shame they destroyed the front end by putting the number plate there!


----------



## Ship shine (Jan 13, 2012)

Nath said:


> ONR would be a good bet. Nice motor! Shame they destroyed the front end by putting the number plate there!


yer hate the plate there too, see if i can get her to move it may be, wots ONR mate ????? sorry not down with all the lingo yet lol


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

Optimum no rinse. Its a product the you wash the car down with without needing to prewash and rinse off - it would stop you needing to blast too much water over the car and into the vents. There is plenty of information about it in the eco detailing section. I pretty much use for 90% of the details i do now


----------



## Ship shine (Jan 13, 2012)

Nath said:


> Optimum no rinse. Its a product the you wash the car down with without needing to prewash and rinse off - it would stop you needing to blast too much water over the car and into the vents. There is plenty of information about it in the eco detailing section. I pretty much use for 90% of the details i do now


sweet mate i will take a good look at it, thanks mate


----------



## sutti (Nov 8, 2011)

Amazing car. Great colour.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

I don't care if she's not a looker I'd hang out the back of her for a go in that :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Why not just go the whole hog and recommend she takes it to a pro detailer ? I wouldn't mess round with anything less. You buy a car like that,so give it the best it can have.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Its a bit risky in amatuer hands but if you feel confident do it


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Awesome car. Should have one of these to do soon :buffer:



Ship shine said:


> my mate as just got a 12 plate lamborghini aventador, she as asked to keep it clean and waxed, witch im very good at, :detailer: but how the hell do i get round the glass hood with the vents in, i don't wont to get the eng wet,, is ther a way you can cover it up,, thanks pk


There's no way around getting a bit of water through the vents and on to the engine. It won't do any harm though and obviously rain etc will go through the vents.

Once you've washed and dried it just wipe down the engine with a dry microfibre to get rid of the water. Depending on where you (hard / soft water area) are I wouldn't let the water dry in the engine bay because you may get water spots.

I'm not sure if it's got cermaic brakes but if it does be careful what you use to clean the wheels as they're very expensive to replaces. Don't get tyre dressing etc on them.

HTH

Robert


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

Why are you worried about getting the engine wet?

Obviously you don't want to have at it with a hosepipe or jetwash, but a bit of water from a wet mitt isn't going to do it any harm. 

With the engine on display and such an iconic feature of the car, you'll want to give it a quick once-over every time you wash it anyway, so just leave it until last.

As Robert says, I'd be more worried about... well, pretty much everything else... than getting a bit of water on the engine.

Carbon fibre wheels... £202k list price... I absolutely wouldn't go near the thing without alot more knowledge than I currently have and hefty liability insurance, but good luck!


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

As it is a friend liability is not an issue.
However ship shine keep trailing through threads and ask all the questions mate it can come to no harm.
This is not your average run around as well tho so make sure you know exactly what you are doing and take your time dont rush.
Post plenty of pics and do a top write up this will be an interesting 1.
Defo do engine detail last as well


----------



## Over The Rainbow (Aug 30, 2011)

Awesome. Its honestly the only car i want right now! In that colour aswell. 

The way the vents are positioned you can jetwash towards the back of the car and most of the water will run off. Anything that gets through like the guys said just wipe down with a cloth.

Enjoy!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Only on a site like this would someone talk about a girl and her lambo, then have someone ask for pics, and the CAR gets shown instead of the GIRL...

:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Magic... 

:thumb:


----------



## Ship shine (Jan 13, 2012)

ok im so gutted she has sold it  she got it to keep, but und over the weekend it was not for her, and has sold it for a lot moor then the £325.000 she paid for it, and as said she is going for a gallardo as she says it will be moor for here, im gutted, it was a awesome car, i still get to clean her bentley continental gt  

i would like to thank you guys for all your help and advice, i will be around here now for some time i think, and when she get's the new lambo i will let you know, thanks pk


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Well if she paid £325k she needs therapy. I don't think she ever bought it.


----------



## Ship shine (Jan 13, 2012)

Tricky Red said:


> Well if she paid £325k she needs therapy. I don't think she ever bought it.


lol mate tack a look at wot she as built, she started this from her house in bracknell now she has all this so if you like you can ring the bracknell site and ask, then you can come back say sorry a eat your worde my old mate,

HERE www.contractoptions.co.uk/


----------



## Ship shine (Jan 13, 2012)

ho go to Contract Options 10th Anniversary, lol thats her house


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

With all that money then maybe she should invest in a spell checker for her website :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

do i smell bull**** ?????????? maybe,maybe not :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

As Silverback has said, why doesn't she pay a pro detailer instead of someone without the knowledge (no offense) It's not like she can't afford to


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I'll give you benefit of the doubt - but why buy? 18 month waiting list, considerably over book price (£100k over nearly). Surely you would buy something you wanted...


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> As Silverback has said, why doesn't she pay a pro detailer instead of someone without the knowledge (no offense) It's not like she can't afford to


Maybe she isnt that bothered but both the OP would like to, and she does not mind/ is happy for him to have a go. No harm in asking for advice- it isnt rocket science car detailing is it?! )


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

bucket of water + fairy liquid and a sponge, what's so hard about that?


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

LSherratt said:


> bucket of water + fairy liquid and a sponge, what's so hard about that?


dont forgot the brillo pad to get the bird crap off!!!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

She far too busy making money to probably even know what a pro detailer is , She probably doesn't even care , When she does get whatever Lambo she wants the rims will probably be kerbed in a few weeks maybe a ding in the back , She's probably really not going to care 

For us it's about the cars being spotless , For her it's her business , Fair play to her 

It is a bit weird though to order a car like that and then sell it back becasue it's not for you , More money than sense , But you know what good luck to her 

All IMO of course


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Honestly, if I had the money I'd be the same lol. I'm dreadful for wanting something then changing my mind. Sounds like she's done really well for herself, good for her!


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

amiller said:


> it isnt rocket science car detailing is it?! )


HEATHEN!

*grabs the pitchfork*


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Bel said:


> HEATHEN!
> 
> *grabs the pitchfork*


you pitch him,i`ll fork er.................. i will burn him :lol:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

silverback said:


> you pitch him,i`ll fork er.................. i will burn him :lol:


what are you on today SB? been riding your pimpstick up your bumhole to much?

:lol:

dare you to go talk to Mark that Ninja is being mean  cry baby


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Ninja59 said:


> what are you on today SB? been riding your pimpstick up your bumhole to much?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> dare you to go talk to Mark that Ninja is being mean  cry baby


i think it must be the easter weekend,got me all giddy :lol:


----------



## Panther (Jan 19, 2012)

Hmmmm...... Strange that there are plenty of great detailers around her local area, and she has a friend do it. On a car like that, the second you go near it, it devalues. Put a mucky sponge on it and try to resell it to someone who has a detailer, and it devalues....

Good on her for starting a business and making a sucsess of her life, but she is making a fail in her choice of car cleaning methods. I understand though, my nan has a 599 Scagletti (however you spell it lol), and she let my cousin wash it......... with fairy liquid...... Then wondered why it didnt look clean again....

Took me 2 days to get it back to a good standard (removed the swirls from a muckey sponge as well). She wont let him do it again


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

On the flip side of that, my old boss would not let me touch his bentley as it was "only a car" and only "idiots" waste time on a bit of metal...he paid the local mobile guy £10 every week to wash and hoover it

If he didn’t have millions in the bank, several houses across the world, 2 yachts, and of course his Bentley's in every country, I may have tried to argue with him.... :lol:

There are lots of people out there who, although have the money to buy a nice car, don’t give a s**t about a depreciating bit of metal…… and good for them! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Ship shine (Jan 13, 2012)

Tricky Red said:


> I'll give you benefit of the doubt - but why buy? 18 month waiting list, considerably over book price (£100k over nearly). Surely you would buy something you wanted...


for 80k on top mate, lol your telling me you would not sell it for 80k on top


----------



## Ship shine (Jan 13, 2012)

WTF ok lets get this right, to all you that think i don't know wot im doing, she had a PD and he fooked her 911 good job PD's, i asked 4 Lamborghini UK Dealers yes 4, and not one could help me so i asked on here, and thank you i got the info i needed, she did not sell it back to lamborghini, the premium on the car was big like 80k on top of wot she paid for it, iv detailed R35's 911's rang rover's and so no, it's not every day you get a mate ask you to look after there lambo so please les of the **** takeing lads thanks paul


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ship shine said:


> WTF ok lets get this right, to all you that think i don't know wot im doing, she had a PD and he fooked her 911 good job PD's, i asked 4 Lamborghini UK Dealers yes 4, and not one could help me so i asked on here, and thank you i got the info i needed, she did not sell it back to lamborghini, the premium on the car was big like 80k on top of wot she paid for it, iv detailed R35's 911's rang rover's and so no, it's not every day you get a mate ask you to look after there lambo so please les of the **** takeing lads thanks paul


May i suggest you go get laid , relax man its only a forum. :thumb:


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hahaha, this is funny.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

It turned funny at #58


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

parked outside work yesterday a short walk from the curb










much better with a smaller number plate


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Mad Ad said:


> parked outside work yesterday a short walk from the curb
> 
> much better with a smaller number plate


i dont like the equilibrium of the offset plate.looks strange,never liked it on the evo`s either.its dead centre of nothing.im with lambo on this,screw you offset plate lovers,im going home (in a cartman voice) :lol:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Birmingham?

And yet another thread that's ended up as a load of slagging.
Nice car OP, whoever's it is and whatever you end up doing to it.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

johnnyguitar said:


> Birmingham?


yes it is


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Mad Ad said:


> yes it is


Cant be, its still got wheels on  :doublesho


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Mad Ad said:


> yes it is


Thought so, looks like Newhall St end of town.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

A delayed April fools???????????????


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

I had an R8 for a short while and that had vents down the rear engine cover. They had covers and ducts on the inside so water ran away and I only even got the engine wet if I blasted the jet wash right up the vents. I always try to jet wash a car with the jet pointing towards the back of the car that way water isn't hitting it any different to driving 100mph in the rain. Of course you may disregard my advice as lambos catch fire and r8s don't


----------



## B-mah (Oct 4, 2011)

I am sorry but reading through this thread i somewhat feel a pinnochio hiding somewhere within. :tumbleweed:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Aeolus TD901 is the end of all your worries...


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I love it how people assume of the company has a website, it's a success and people have done well for themselves. Haha!!! 
That company is worth minus 50k! I can see how the director of a company with a negative value can afford to buy a Lambo at 325k!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

is it not dormant?


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

http://www.qype.co.uk/place/319410-Contract-Options-Bracknell#reviews

I couldn't help but LOL at the dudes review and think"that's cos the owner is spunking your money on a supercar"


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Mad Ad said:


> parked outside work yesterday a short walk from the curb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this is the car I think it is was the plate V12 ...?? :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

amiller said:


> is it not dormant?


One is


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Mmmm who cares tbh. I would be more concerned that a newbie is handing out details of a company then following up with saying where she lives and a photo of her apparent home, maybe a mod could remove that. 

Thirdly can the OP type using english please as I don't understand what ever it is he is dribbing on about... I'm 31 not 12! 

Thank you and good luck! 

Ps friend in the states is number 6 on the list to get his Lp700


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

JenJen said:


> Mmmm who cares tbh. I would be more concerned that a newbie is handing out details of a company then following up with saying where she lives and a photo of her apparent home, maybe a mod could remove that.
> 
> Thirdly can the OP type using english please as I don't understand what ever it is he is dribbing on about... I'm 31 not 12!
> 
> ...


thank god you said that! i was head scratching trying to make sense of it! :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

johnnyguitar said:


> Thought so, looks like Newhall St end of town.


Yes mate.



banditbarron said:


> If this is the car I think it is was the plate V12 ...?? :thumb:


No Bandit it is not.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Mad Ad said:


> Yes mate.
> 
> No Bandit it is not.


So there's 2 in the brum area then :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

banditbarron said:


> So there's 2 in the brum area then :thumb:


What!!!!! And both have got wheels!!!!! :doublesho


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

After post #38, I think the BS meter is off the scale ... :lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Bristle Hound said:


> After post #38, I think the BS meter is off the scale ... :lol:


Deserves a re post :thumb:


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

JenJen said:


> Mmmm who cares tbh. I would be more concerned that a newbie is handing out details of a company then following up with saying where she lives and a photo of her apparent home, maybe a mod could remove that.
> 
> Thirdly can the OP type using english please as I don't understand what ever it is he is dribbing on about... I'm 31 not 12!
> 
> ...


I think that he said in a previous thread that his grammar was not the best.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Sorry was googling how to hang myself... I got the sudden urge while reading the first 2 pages of this thread so I must have missed that either that or I transcribed it incorrectly to read something


----------

